
We've always been at war with Eastasia - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2016/02/weve-always-been-at-war-with-eastasia.html
======
dudul
Good post. "1984" is most often mentioned when talking about privacy, with the
reference to the "webcam" installed in everybody's apartment. Personally, what
frightened me the most after reading this book was the Newspeak and the
Ministry of Truth.

Most likely, there is not even any war going on between Oceania, Eurasia, and
Eastasia. This is just mass manipulation to keep people afraid and assembled
around their fearless leader :)

~~~
jessaustin
It has been a _long_ time since we in USA had a _real_ war. By that, I mean a
war the _outcome_ of which actually affected the lives of average USA
citizens, rather than the wealth of TPTB. (Of course, dying in war is a giant
effect for a soldier and his family, but in recent memory that hasn't been
related to whether the war was "won" or "lost".) Instructively, the last real
war was also the last war declared by Congress in lawful fashion.

